# My new foster



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Meet Bauer. Pretty isn't he? He was a stray picked up by animal control.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking boy. He looks very fit and trim. I'm sure he will find his forever home soon.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh hes a prince. However Shaggy is just precious looking aswell. How is he adjusting to his brother and sister?

Dunno how Einstien got adopted so fast but, me and my mother fell for him too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG Melissa.... he's GORGEOUS !!!! So wish we had room at our inn for him... One of these days.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What is a gorgeous boy like that doing in animal control. ugh

Hope he enjoys his stay at your house. He's awesome!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a little bit of a doofus, makes me laugh.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wow!!

how long ago was he found?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

spruce said:


> wow!!
> 
> how long ago was he found?


Rescue got him on 3/31, I don't know how long he was at animal control before that.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

At least you dont have in cone. That nows decided to chase the senior kitty and goose her with said cone. Despite being sick I've laughed and laughed. You guys going to the picnic tomorrow?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy, I bet he will be grabbed up real fast by his furever family.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome, bet he doesnt last long.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is very handsome, bet he won't last long!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I bet he wont be with you long...hes so handsome. I bet there are some sad people somewhere....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a good looking boy!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately he has heartworms, so he will be with us for several weeks.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww poor baby


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

He's a handsome guy. Hope he gets over his heartworms quickly and safely.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot figure out way strays do not wind up at my house. I know my DH would let me keep one!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He's just gorgeous!! Who named him? A fan of "24" I think!! Bauer, Jack Bauer!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bauer is such a handsome boy. I hope his heartworm treatment goes well.

~Jackie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Bauer is so HANDSOME!!! Lucky you fostering him!

I will say prayers for his HW treatment. Thank God he has you.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my he is beautiful... One day I hope to be ready for a new one. I have been looking every night on computer. But I can look but not touch...


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

He's gorgeous......how will you ever hand him over to someone else?!?!?!


----------

